# Are there car rental places in Pachuca?



## ktmarie (May 11, 2014)

I was hoping someone would have some firsthand knowledge on this. Google says that Pachuca has some car rental places, but then when you go to the individual company websites, "Pachuca" does not show up as a pick-up option. 

Can anyone vouch for a company's existence and/or location in the city?

Thanks in advance!


----------

